# Race Retro show stoneleigh Coventry



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

We will have a pitch at Race Reto Show Coventry 26-28 Feb Hall3 034. Any forum members going? If so pop over and say hello. Always good to put a face to a name.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

We'll be the ones hung over from the night out in Coventry the night before  Me and the boys don't often get out now so we always make a weekend of this one. Great show Race Retro. Planning on trying out the Glaze range so will b needing a carrier bag lol


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

Yeah we still give our bags free!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Bonus


----------

